# Towable smoker



## teacup13

glad she made it home Dan.... 

my friends that own it are Bud and Tonto on the other forum.... after all these months i had a brainfart and realized that we are on the same forum but you have a different name.lmao

Jeff


----------



## ice fishin nut

Well Spanky, its supposed to be cold and blowing all weekend, you still plan on firing her up???? If ya do, dont forget the camera!!!!!


----------



## Spanky

I fired it up today for a couple hrs, just to get a feel for the wood fire thing.It was after work(yes I work on saturdays too) so kinda late to start anything big. Tomorrow I am off of work, and plan on firing it back up again for chicken leg quarters( 10 lbs for 5 .49), a couple fatties, and a pan or two of wicked baked beans! I will snap a few pics of the smoke, and the grub!


----------



## ice fishin nut

Looking forward to seeing the pics!!! I get to go out to Chesaning to pick up an enclosed trailer for my dear sweet wife to do her craft shows, so there will be no cooking for me today!!!!


----------



## ice fishin nut

Looking forward to seeing the pics!!! I get to go out to Chesaning to pick up an enclosed trailer for my dear sweet wife to do her craft shows, so there will be no cooking for me today!!!!


----------



## Spanky

thought I heard an echo!

Loaded up with chicken and a couple fatties









smokin along on a nice calm winters day.









a pic halfway through the cook









and a look at the mega fatties.


----------



## glnmiller

Now I'm hungry for a fattie. Great job Spanky. Let me know when you have a meet-n-greet with that smoker.


----------



## teacup13

awesome smoke ring on those fatties...

see you chained her up... i would to..lol


----------



## Frantz

Wow what a nice rig. How much are you gonna charge to rent that baby out for a weekend?


----------



## Spanky

Heard too many stories about theives to let her just sit unprotected. Got a hitch lock on her too!
Franz the cook goes wherever the cooker goes, and the negotiations start after the Camptain Morgans is chilled on the rocks!

I do have a couple events already scheduled for the upcomming season. One is for a member of this site, 2 others are personal friends with lots of hungry friends!


----------



## ice fishin nut

OMG!!!!! I'm jealous!!!! Looks tasty!!!!

If you do have a MS get together, I'm coming!!!!(as long as the wife does'nt have a craft show that weekend) All I want to do is pull up a chair and watch that beautiful smoke roll out!!!

Is the firebox at the back for both cooking chambers???? Can you work both chambers at once, say, smoke fish or whatever while grilling ribs and chicken??

P.S. If you do host a MS get together, I dont trust myself, please check my RV when I get there for bolt cutters!!!!:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Looking good Dan! Congrats on the new smoker. For a plate you will have to take it to a City scale so they can get a load rating on it. Then they will issue a $75 permanent plate.

I sure hope I get an invite to this summer party. I'll bring some slabs of meat, my tent, and maybe we could get a keg of Miller Lite!


----------



## FREEPOP

Looking good Captain Squeezy


----------



## Spanky

A party is always a possibility at my place, we have a big pool!

This thing has wheels, so we can do a lil cookout anywhere!

Thanks for the help on the plates guys!


----------

